# Bild soll keinen Kasten haben...



## Apollon05 (22. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich habe das Forum über Google gefunden, und hoffe ich mache nicht zu viele Probleme in Punkto falsches Forum getroffen etc.

Wir wollen ein T-Shirt bedrucken lassen für unseren Club, mit unserem Club Logo.
Hier liegt das Problem.

Unser Logo ist in einem Bild, also quasi in einem weissen Kasten.
Wenn man das so bedrucken lässt, dann wird der Umriss quasi mitgedruckt, und man erkennt eine Schattierung, bzw.den Rahmen, da sich das Computer-weiss meistens vom T-Shirt weiss abhebt.

So, unser Logo soll quasi aus dem Rahmen rausgenommen werden, so dass das Logo nur noch selbst das Bild erbgibt. Also ohne Rahmen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte das verständlich ausdrücken. 

Muss nämlich dazu sagen, ich habe weder Plan von Grafikdesign oder so, noch hab ich ein profiessionelles Programm...

Ich hoffe ich könnt mir helfen.

Das Bild hab ich mal hochgeladen.








Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## akrite (23. März 2007)

Apollon05 hat gesagt.:


> ... und hoffe ich mache nicht zu viele Probleme in Punkto falsches Forum getroffen etc.


 erstmal herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß und Erfolg bei tutorials.de



> Wir wollen ein T-Shirt bedrucken lassen für unseren Club, mit unserem Club Logo.Hier liegt das Problem.Unser Logo ist in einem Bild, also quasi in einem weissen Kasten.


...der weiße Kasten ist weniger das Problem, derjenige, der das Motiv aufs T-Shirt drucken will/soll, wird mit Sicherheit eine Vektorgrafik(*.fh, *.cdr, *.ai oder *.eps) haben wollen und kein Bitmap-Format (*.gif, *.jpg *.bmp, etc.). Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ihr dieses kleine Bildchen noch in einer größeren Ausgabe habt, damit ihr es entweder automatisch in Vektoren umwandeln könnt oder aber von Hand nachzeichnen ...
Das Logo sieht nach ca. 1Std. Arbeit aus, wenn man es von Hand nachzeichnet. Ein Programm (Freeware) wäre z.B. InkScape.


----------



## Apollon05 (23. März 2007)

Hallo, und Danke.

Also, das Shirt wird bei Spreadshirt in Auftrag gegeben, und die nehmen sowohl bmps als auch jpgs.
Größer muss die Datei nicht, sie ist genau so groß, um sie in der Voransicht auf die richtige Größe im Shirt zu bekommen.
Bleibt die Frage, wie es aussieht, wenn sie es auf Original vergrößern..

Jedoch, glaub ich halt, dass die den Auftrag kriegen,
und sich keine Gedanken machen den Rahmen wegzukriegen. Die nehmen das bmp oder das jpg und hauen es einfach in ne Maschiene, die das dann auf das Shirt druckt.

Mit Rahmen.

Der o.g. Weiss-Unterschied dürfte somit auffallen.

Insofern hab ich gehofft den Rahmen wegzukriegen, um denen das Bild halt ohne Rahmen zu schicken.

Sieh mal, man muss jedes Bild, dass man gerne hätte auf die Größe bringen.
Du designst Dein Shirt ja in einer Maske online, durch das Reinladen der Bilder, und dann klickste auf Bestellen.
Das ist ja dann alles in der kleinen Ansicht.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (23. März 2007)

Bei jpg oder bmp kannst du aber gar keine transparenten Farben speichern. Das heisst selbst wenn du den Hintergrund wegmachst wird er wieder mitgespeichert.
Du bäuchtest also schon eine Vektorgrafik oder vielleicht eine png datei oder gleich in Photoshop als psd. Das geht eigentlich auch fast immer.


----------



## akrite (23. März 2007)

Apollon05 hat gesagt.:


> Größer muss die Datei nicht, sie ist genau so groß, um sie in der Voransicht auf die richtige Größe im Shirt zu bekommen.
> Bleibt die Frage, wie es aussieht, wenn sie es auf Original vergrößern...


... es wird grausam verpixelt sein, allerdings würde es passen, wenn ihr so groß wie Barbie-Puppen seit.


> Sieh mal, man muss jedes Bild, dass man gerne hätte auf die Größe bringen..


 bei Vektorgrafiken ist das egal, die kannst Du verlustfrei bis ins "unendliche" vergrößern.


----------



## Apollon05 (23. März 2007)

Alles klar, vielen Dank bis hierhin. 

Leider sprecht Ihr in Rätzeln für mich, aber dennoch, vielen Dank.  
Nee, ich hab schon verstanden, dass es wohl nicht geht...


----------



## Steff_91 (3. April 2007)

es geht schon... nur nicht mit .jpg oder .bmp
frag mal noch ob du auch .png,.dds,.psd etc...(halt alle formate die transparenzen unterstützen)verwenden kannst.das würde die sache recht einfach machen(also arbeit von sekunden).


----------

